# Bergwerk Faunus LSD



## mercury04 (6. April 2007)

Hallo,
Ich fahre seit jahren ein Mercury und möchte umsteigen auf ein Faunus LSD.
Ich möchte ein Faunus rahmen selber aufbauen, habe uberal gesucht für ein _Günstigen_ rahmen. 
Ich wohne in die umgebung von Aachen aber der rahmen ist hier fast nicht zu finden. 
Weist jemand eine gute adresse oder Link für ein günstigen oder einen guten gebrauchten rahmen, Grösse -M?


----------



## die tina (6. April 2007)

Schade, ich hätte einen in S abzugeben.

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (6. April 2007)

Bei ebay gibts gerade ein LSD in M hab ich eben gesehen.


----------



## raffic (7. April 2007)

Damit du nicht suchen mußt der Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vollgefedertes-M...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mercury04 (7. April 2007)

Vielen dank Raffic für der link nach ebay.
Ich suche eigentlich nur ein rahmen, aber ich werde mir mal ansehen wie hoch der preis wird, und vielleicht biete ich wen es günstig ist.


----------



## PacMan (8. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich hab meinen Faunus LSD beim MTB-Store in Eschweiler gekauft. Ist allerdings jetzt schon zwei Jahre her und im Laden hab ich in letzter Zeit keinen Bergwerk Rahmen gesehen. Aber kannst ja mal bei ihm nachfragen...
Ciao


----------

